# Artist In The Ambulance - Thrice



## ResTech (Sep 11, 2007)

Could this video be portraying the new generation of EMS providers??? (**sarcasm**) awesome song....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoEd0ef4_4

LYRICS --

Late night, brakes lock, hear the tires squeal
Red light, can't stop so I spin the wheel
My world goes black before I feel an angel lift me up
And I open bloodshot eyes into fluorescent white
They flip the siren, hit the lights, close the doors and I am gone

Now I lay here owing my life to a stranger
And I realize that empty words are not enough
I'm left here with the question of just
What have I to show except the promises I never kept?
I lie here shaking on this bed, under the weight of my regrets

[Chorus:]
I hope that I will never let you down
I know that this can be more than just flashing lights and sound

Look around and you'll see that at times it feels like no one really cares
It gets me down but I'm still gonna try to do what's right, I know that there's
A difference between sleight of hand, and giving everything you have
There's a line drawn in the sand, I'm working up the will to cross it and

[Chorus]

Rhetoric can't raise the dead
I'm sick of always talking when there's no change
Rhetoric can't raise the dead
I'm sick of empty words, let's lead and not follow

Late night, brakes lock, hear the tires squeal
Red light, can't stop so I spin the wheel
My world goes black before I feel an angel steal me from the
Greedy jaws of death and chance, and pull me in with steady hands
They've given me a second chance, the artist in the ambulance

[Chorus]

Can we pick you off the ground, more than flashing lights and sound


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 11, 2007)

Darn Canadians....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 13, 2007)

*"Johnny and Roy would be proud!*

THAT SONG ROCKS!!! B)


----------



## babygirl2882 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya I LOVE this song!!! It's amazing!!!! Don't diss it


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 14, 2007)

That's an awesome song!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 15, 2007)

I wanna burn it and hide it in the CD player of the bus for Codes... Hell yeah it f'in rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## polarbear (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been looking for music to go with a video I am making for work. I think I just found it!


----------



## emt 92591 (Nov 16, 2007)

*I agree*

I agree dont dis this song IT ROCKS


----------



## jordanfstop (Nov 18, 2007)

i looked into the song. it's a metaphor about his girlfriend saving him, haha.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 20, 2007)

Good tune, good vid. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MikeTheBlade (Nov 26, 2007)

thats not the real video for that song they stole it from this band..

alexisonfire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-T_CduZSLw


----------



## princess (Nov 27, 2007)

MikeTheBlade said:


> thats not the real video for that song they stole it from this band..
> 
> alexisonfire
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-T_CduZSLw



"They" did not steal anything from alexisonfire.  Here's the description of the video:

here's my first vid i made with adobe premiere 7 ..i made this one because i trully love this song and i was pissed that it didn't have a video and second of all to pay tribute to all those paramedics,doctors, heroes that dedicate their lives to save others..respect for them...hope you'll enjoy it...
***
and thanks for the positive ratings and especially comments
***




UPDATE: ok a particular comment made me make this update...for all persons who think this is thrice's real video (i bet there are very few but hey), it's NOT the real video..it's a mix between two vids: Alexisonfire's Accidents and Thrice's Artist In The Ambulance live at Jimmy Kimmel synched with the real song...although i had this written here in description but some ppl just dont read description and they start *****ing....anyways thanks for your support 


Let's not throw stones


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 27, 2007)

lol if i could understand what they heck alexisonfire was saying, thatd be a cool song and vid. but thrice's song is freakin awesome! thanks for the post


----------

